# Where to buy cheap dresses for clubbing?



## summerxdreams (Nov 11, 2008)

The title says it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Where do you guys get those sexy short clubbing dresses without breaking the bank??


----------



## carandru (Nov 11, 2008)

Let's see.. Not sure where you're located, but whenever I'm in the mood for cute, trendy, and cheap clothes I check out these sites/stores:

www.forever21.com
Teen Clothing for Girls: Fashion Tops, Dresses, Shoes and more by Wet Seal
CutesyGirl | Stylish, Sexy & Seductive! They have stuff in all prices, so sort by price to get to the cheapy cute stuff
GoJane.com Trendy Teen Fashion Affordable Prom Dresses Bridesmaid Dresses
Girls', Juniors' Clothing & Fashion Accessories at Charlotte Russe


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 11, 2008)

greatglam.com
pinkice.com
but don't buy from amiclubwear.com! They're pretty shady!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 12, 2008)

Forever 21


----------



## Moxy (Nov 15, 2008)

River island, Mango, Next, Topshop, H&M... i think all of these are not *too* expensive!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 15, 2008)

yep i would say forever 21 or h&m


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 15, 2008)

I say H&M too, they have cute stuff


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 16, 2008)

H&M
Forever 21
Joyce Leslie
Wet Seal
You can also google exotic dancer clothes & the sites usually have club wear like flirt.com


----------



## kalice (Nov 20, 2008)

If you're Canadian. Stitches, suzy shiers, H&M, Urban Behavior.


----------



## christinakate (Nov 22, 2008)

Most definitely Forever 21.
H&M not so much anymore, they used to but not really anymore.
And Urban Planet has tons, but they state they are officially made for " edgy urban, clubwear. " And they have decent prices.


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 22, 2008)

i live in europe and here many people go to mango, zara, h&m, topshop .. they have quite a lotta stuff and im sure you'd be able to choose really nice stuff in there


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 22, 2008)

Forever 21 never has my size (or their larges are too small), so I always go to Wet Seal.

A month ago, I totally scored a hot tight, short black dress for $20 at Wet Seal.  
In Northern California, we have stores similar to Forever 21 like Papaya. 

Oh yea, I went to TJ Maxx yesterday and they have a few short dresses (leopard print, etc. They looked pretty darn hott, lol).  So maybe Ross, Marshalls, TJ Maxx, etc.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 23, 2008)

Charlotte Russe is great place.

**EDIT** I see it was mentioned.


----------



## cetati (Nov 23, 2008)

Wet Seal or H&M

I recently bought a dress to go clubbing at my college organization's winter themed clubbing event. Even though it isn't formal I went a little more semi-formal and got an adorb little golden dress from Windsor's but it cost 80 bucks haha. But I think this will be my clubbing dress from now on so it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 4, 2008)

I always do Forever21, Wet Seal and Rave.


----------



## Shaquille (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree with Forever 21. I love Forever 21.


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 4, 2008)

I found this site last year: 15 Dollar Store but I have yet to buy from them...doesn't seem too bad for the price. C'mon, one price for anything on the site?


----------



## zzoester (Jan 18, 2009)

forever21 and wetseal are great options.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 18, 2009)

blah $30 for a polyester dress is a ripoff, they should be more like $15! thats what ur gonna find on those cheap sites, ur better off hitting sale racks at the mall


----------



## joanbrent (Feb 11, 2009)

I usually check for deals before buying dresses or accessories to save money. That is because some products are for sale at several different stores and you can then narrow your search to the store that uses coupon codes. Online shopping malls like iStorez and couponchief are just a few sites where you can expect to find savings.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has suggested this yet but Ebay! I swear I've bought so many great dresses at a fraction of their retail price from Ebay, it's fantastic. For example I got a vintage Topshop dress brand new with tags RRP £55 and I got it for £15 delivered. 

Got some other lovely daytime and evening stuff too and it's easy to search through what you like and don't like from your own home. You can also search brands and sizes which makes it a lot easier to narrow everything down.

I've seen these lovely really short, sexy little dresses from a company called Rare on there at £15 and they'd be perfect for what you're after. Maybe Google them or something.


----------



## viverr (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm not sure where you live, but in Canada there's this store called Urban Behaviour? It sells cheap dresses, nice ones might I add, for around $30 tops. I scored a hot, slinky, black, stretchy, strapless one for only $15 on sale. It even works for evenings at the restaurant; if I add tights and the right shoes, etc.

Also, Sirens is another one to check out. Urban Planet.


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 12, 2009)

Ross Dress For Less.


----------



## User35 (Mar 2, 2009)

greatglam.com.....some of its really trashy but you can find some cute/sexy stuff,and its cheap.


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 3, 2009)

wet seal is the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm not too fond of forever 21. i don't find them too sexy anymore they have the whole grandma look now.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 3, 2009)

^I secretly love that grandma look, hahaha.


----------

